# Current switch?



## toecheese (May 3, 2006)

I want to turn on a fan when my projector is running- drawing power.

I'm trying to google for such a thing, but I just don't know what the name would be. Basically, I'm looking for a device that plugs into the wall that has two outlets. When one triggers, I want the other one to be powered on.

Ideas?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

This looks like it would do the job..........

brucek


----------



## toecheese (May 3, 2006)

Awesome! 

I found this which might serve other's uses. For me, the heat would be in the hushbox, while where I have to mount it is up in the attic, so the one you found is perfect!

Thanks, brucek!


----------



## toecheese (May 3, 2006)

Kudos to you, Bruce- current switch has been doing the job.

http://farzanegan.org/ht/2006/10/forced-ventilation-for-hushbox.html


----------

